
Ask HN: Virtual phone provider? - tucaz
Hi!<p>I&#x27;m a Brazilian national living outside of Brazil and I&#x27;d like to have a cell phone number there to register with local business and services that require phone validation.<p>I know I can use Twillio for that, but is there any other reliable and trustworthy services out there?<p>This is very important since once you establish a phone number tied to a business account of some sort and you lose that number it becomes a huge problem.
======
Orlan
I've used Plivo in the past and was happy with the results. Since you mention
Twillio, I'm assuming you're okay with a development platform and are not
necessarily looking for a consumer product. Plivo did recently roll out PHLO,
which allows building a solution with little or no programming.

------
miguelrochefort
I use [http://voip.ms](http://voip.ms)

~~~
pcunite
\+ seconded

------
DividableMiddle
Check out OpenPhone [https://www.openphone.co/](https://www.openphone.co/)

------
taf2
If your looking for a business solution you might find our service ctm.app
useful

------
_august
In the US you can use google voice. Do you mean in Brazil?

------
rahimnathwani
didlogic.com

